# BH Deox C - unbelievable...



## Bigpikle

I was given this vice a few weeks ago....










needed a vice, but wasnt really sure this would be much use 

It was rusted closed initially and took a BIG hit with a hammer to get it open at all (tried switching it off and on again, but it didnt work so resorted to the second step in universal problem solving ). A quick word with Al and Pete at Bilt Hamber gave me hope this might not be beyond saving and a few days later some Deox C arrived on my doorstep :thumb:

This morning i thought I'd put this into soak, as I am away a few days, so it could simply sit there and see what would happen in a 3 day soak. Washed it with a strong mix of Surfex HD to remove the final remnants of any grease (the grease had died many years ago inside) and put it into 20L of hot water with 1kg of Deox - used a full bottle of stuff, but sadly needed all that water to cover the large vice  The Deox mixed very well with a simple stir, with only a very small amount of powder not wanting to mix - maybe I used a little too much? Its also great that a simple plastic container o bucket is safe to use and no special handling is needed :thumb:

I couldnt resist checking it, and luckily this is a product that wants to be checked and fiddles with occasionally, so imagine my surprise after 3 hours when I found this....










Took it out, scrubbed with a wire brush to remove loose surface debris, rinsed it thoroughly and dried, with a spray of WD40 into all the crevices to remove any last water, and this is what I was left with after only 3 hours :doublesho

Look at the improvement in the bar in the handle - total rust back to a perfect finish 



















Deox C is certainly VERY impressive stuff. In hindsight, if I had known a few hours was going to be enough, I would have used half the quantity of solution and turned the vice half way though, but I expected it to sit unattended for 2 days so wanted it covered. A quick layer of Hammerite smooth when I get back nex week, and a proper grease of the internals, and it will be as good as new


----------



## Neil_S

Awesome ain't it?

I am constantly looking for rusted bits to deox :lol:


----------



## REFLECTS

Nice one :thumb:

Now,

Go get some hammerite blue and paint that baby up...


----------



## Bigpikle

dooby scoo said:


> Nice one :thumb:
> 
> Now,
> 
> Go get some hammerite blue and paint that baby up...


Just going to put some Auto Balm on for a little while and see what happens  - collecting some paint this weekend instead of paying stupid shop prices for a pathetic little tin....


----------



## Neil_S

Have you got the ferrosol yet? I've found it good to give some protection to the derusted item, I then tend to degrease and paint when I am ready.


----------



## Bigpikle

Neil_S said:


> Awesome ain't it?
> 
> I am constantly looking for rusted bits to deox :lol:


I can see why - a few bits of undercarriage will be off the MG over the winter and spending a bit of time in Deox for sure...:lol:


----------



## Neil_S

I'm going to get myself some Deox Gel and tackle a few isolated rust spots this summer.

It's just fantastic fun, I love this sort of thing.


----------



## Bigpikle

Neil_S said:


> Awesome ain't it?
> 
> I am constantly looking for rusted bits to deox :lol:





Neil_S said:


> Have you got the ferrosol yet? I've found it good to give some protection to the derusted item, I then tend to degrease and paint when I am ready.


I havent got anything else currently. I need to build up a cupboard of supplies for when I do this on the cars, but right now I'm going to splash on some Auto Balm until it gets painted next week.


----------



## Dave KG

Thats very impressive indeed.


----------



## Sandro

thats absolutely amazing! after reading the first paragraphs i was expecting it to be good but thats unreal! i'll be buying this soon!


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab

Bigpikle said:


> The Deox mixed very well with a simple stir, with only a very small amount of powder not wanting to mix - maybe I used a little too much? D


Very nice

:thumb:No Pickle it's not too much powder - you made a 5% solution which is as weak as we recommend - it can be increased to 20% for very heavy rust. THE trick is to get the water AS HOT AS POSSIBLE, couple of boiling kettles full. Get the powder dissolved first then knock it back to 5%. Otherwise the crystals can take ages to go in.

Thanks for the great shots!


----------



## Bigpikle

not being the chemist, i spent a few mins puzzling on the dilution rates and figured I was at the minimum, as i remember you or Al saying 1kg made 20L of solution. I just ran from the hot tap, so next time will add some boiling water instead.

No problem on the shots - have more if you would like them. Another excellent product for sure :thumb:


----------



## bassologist

i could certainly do with some of this down on the boat.. fantastic write up bud


----------



## bilt-hamber kid

Wow, good result and great summary.

I did say Deox gobbles that kind of work for breakfast mind . Usually, it deals with corrosion far worse than that, and thats why we tell people to allow a few hours for soaking. After all the heavy rust has gone, you might be left with next to sod all, but at least you know where you stand.










I would suggest putting Ferrosol on too. I mowed the lawns yesterday and moved a number of items that have been left out over winter.. items that I had Deox'd 10 months or so and then coated with a quick squirt of Ferrosol. Even now, almost a year down the line, there is hardly a spec of corrosion to be seen, and that surprised even me. You're right though, its great fun.. just the act of restoring something makes you feel good. I'll forgive that tin of WD40 though Pickles.. even if it isn't a patch in the real thing. 

http://www.bilthamber.com/ferrosolresults.pdf
http://www.bilthamber.com/competitor-results.pdf


----------



## Shug

Just a wee addition, as a wee demo of the Deox gel
Before:








After:









That was only 30-45 mins and only 1 hit as it was my last blob of gel.
I not only found the engine number but I can read it now as well! The fact the flash is reflecting off the block shows its doing a good job.

On a side note, the surfex isnae bad either:








After 10 mins left to soak


----------



## Bigpikle

cheers Pete.... going to paint the vice as i got some from my old man the other day :thumb: sorry about the WD40, but had it left from the 'old days' :lol:


----------

